# Broadband options at Chennai



## nishant_nms (Mar 11, 2007)

Hi I am moving to chennai soon so I wanted to know which BB options are available there. post ur experince about there service too also post the technology used by them.
One more thing currently I am on Sify BB and I would love to know that wether they transfer connections or not. Plz answer. Thanx in advance


----------



## Ganeshkumar (Mar 11, 2007)

*Re: Broadband options at Cennai*

Hi I am currently using data1... I think it would be a better option... No problem with that for me...

Problem arises wen u approach BSNL Office... 
Once u get Data1 BB i think there will be no problem...


----------



## nishant_nms (Mar 12, 2007)

*Re: Broadband options at Cennai*

I would prefer Private operators as I hate BSNL. But may consider it only if the service is gr8.
So plz reply u all


----------



## harmads (Mar 12, 2007)

*Re: Broadband options at Cennai*

These days BB connections come with a phone line. So depending on what you ask for . I use BSNL in Chennai since I had BSNL telephone line . I have had no major problem since last 1-2 yrs. Though some minor line problems have come and gone... Consider the fact that BSNL still has the best infrastructure and most other telecom companies depend on it.. So even if you opt for a pvt connection, it will be practically dependent on BSNL's infrastructure..
Go for BSNL.
Good luck.


----------



## hailgautam (Mar 12, 2007)

*Re: Broadband options at Cennai*

+1 BSNL is the best choice - and it gives the fastest connection in this country....


----------



## nishant_nms (Mar 14, 2007)

*Re: Broadband options at Cennai*

private operators plz


----------



## Ganeshkumar (Mar 14, 2007)

*Re: Broadband options at Cennai*

yesterday's Newspaper I saw Tata Indicom Ad for 2Mbps BB connection... with Zero Deposit n zero modem rental.. I dont know abt it but look at it..

My frnd is using airtel no problem with it. BSNL rocks in chennai.. In my area (Porur) if problem comes they r coming in next working day, but wont rectify it...


----------



## nishant_nms (Mar 15, 2007)

more


----------



## Ganeshkumar (Mar 15, 2007)

Anyone know abt the Rental for Tata Indicom BB???


----------



## =CrAzYG33K= (Mar 15, 2007)

Nishanth..I was a loyal Airtel User..
But as of now Airtel really sucks..
BSNL/MTNL from the point when they launched their 2mbps connexion are soaring.. and believe me my friends do get arnd 250 kbps speeds.
I don't see Airtel coming close to BSNL in the next few months.
I, myself , am planning to shift to BSNL 
But, note this, BSNL would take atleast 1 month to process your Broadband request! Be prepared


----------



## Dumbledore (Mar 15, 2007)

Airtel is good...i am downloading loads of GB in my airtel connection and it works real fast. Keep in mind that if you are the only one to use airtel connection in your flats or apartment, the connection is really fast. what's more, they also offer free downloads with zero charges from 9pm to 8am.


----------



## Ganeshkumar (Mar 16, 2007)

I am too getting arnd 220KBps speed....


----------

